# Sapphire Radeon HD 6950 - Der Anzeigetreiber wurde nach einem Fehler wiederhergestellt



## Sedox (1. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe seit etwa drei Monaten ein Problem mit meiner über 2 Jahre alten Grafikkarte (Sapphire Radeon HD 6950 1GB GDDR5 PCI-E), bzw mit meinem Prozessor (AMD Phenom II X6 1090T), genau kann ich es noch nicht sagen. Folgender Fehler tritt auf: Auf dem Bildschirm erscheinen vor allem weiße und schwarze Pixel, von der Farbpalette her kann aber alles dabei sein. Die Pixel vermehren sich bis der Bildschirm hängen bleibt, es kommt zu einem schwarzen Bildschirm und je nachdem wird das Bild entweder wieder zum normalen klaren, oder zu einem noch viel mehr verpixelten Bild, oder aber auch zum Bluescreen. Ist das Bild klar, erscheint der gleiche Fehler in den meisten Fällen kurz danach wieder, ist es verpixelt, wird der Bildschirm wieder schwarz und die Prozedur beginnt erneut. Kommt es zu einem Bluescreen, so kann sogar in diesem Fall der Fehler auftreten, hierbei jedoch meistens durch weiße Streifen gekennzeichnet. Die einzige Variante, bei der der Fehler für längere Zeit verschwindet ist, wenn es zu einem Bluescreen kommt und dieser nicht verpixelt ist, ist er es jedoch dennoch, tritt der Fehler meistens bereits beim Neustart des Computers bzw booten des Betriebssystems (Windows 7 64 bit) auf. Der Fehler ist so weit ich weiß unabhängig davon, ob ich gerade den PC auslaste oder nicht, er tritt häufig bei normalen Surfen auf.

Als Fehlermeldung bekommt ich:
Der Anzeigetreiber wurde nach einem Fehler wiederhergestellt (Unternachricht: Der AMD Anzeigetreiber reagiert nicht mehr)
Der Fehler ist bereits vor 3 Monaten aufgetretten, dann war 2 Monate Ruhe, nun habe ich wieder den Fehler.
Beim Bluescreen steht, dass atikmpag.sys nicht mehr funktioniert, leider habe ich darüber auch nicht mehr in Erfahrung bringen können.

Nun bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob es an der Grafikkarte oder dem Prozessor liegt. Folgende Beobachtung: Wenn der Fehler auftritt, was in 95% aller Fälle auf dem Desktop oder während dem Surfen ist, verschwindet der Fehler nicht durch öffnen anderer Tabs etc, jedoch wenn ich ein Spiel wie z.B Warsow/Battlefield 3 öffne. Ich kann eine Stunde lang Battlefield spielen, sobald ich jedoch das Spiel schließe besteht immer die Möglichkeit, das der Fehler auftritt. Ich habe einen relativ guten Prozessor, weswegen ich denke, dass insbesondere Aktivitäten wie Surfen oder den Desktop anzeigen keine Aufgabe der Grafikkarte ist, da der Prozessor solche Dinge mühelos selbst anzeigen kann. Dies wäre also ein Indiz dafür, dass das Problem dem Prozessor zugrunde liegt. Gegenargument: Der Fehler tritt häufiger auch beim Ladebildschirm von Spielen wie Natural Selection 2 auf, in seltenen Fällen auch in den Spielen selbst (Battlefield etc), sodass ein Defekt der Grafikkarte nicht auszuschließen ist.

Natürlich wende ich mich hier nicht an euch, da ich zu blöd bin Google zu benutzen. Ich kann aber nirgendwo das gleiche Problem, allenfalls ähnliche finden, deren anschließende Lösungsansätze (wenn vorhanden) mir nicht geholfen haben.

Ich kann ausschließen, dass es am Monitor liegt, habe es mit anderen bereits getestet.
Das VGA-Kabel funktioniert einwandfrei.
Aktuellste Treiber wurden installiert, ich nutze dabei das AMD Catalyst Control Centre bzw Software von der Sapphire Website
Auch das Betriebssystem wurde einmal neu aufgesetzt, kein Erfolg
Die Temperaturen der Hardware sind alle im grünen Bereich, getestet mit der Software MSI Afterburner, sowie SapphireTRIXX.
Unter bzw übertakten regelt das Problem nicht, auch das Erlauben einer höheren Spannung bringt nichts.
Das Netzteil reicht völlig aus, ich besitze das Corsair Enthusiast Series TX750 V2 750 Watt, unter absoluter Vollast zieht mein PC maximal 650.

Ich habe nun versucht das Problem so gut es geht zu schildern, im Notfall trage ich einfach noch weitere Bestandteile des Fehlers nach. Ich hoffe, dass ihr mir hier weiterhelfen könnt, ich weiß in diesem Fall einfach nicht mehr weiter.

Liebe Grüße,

Timo

PS: Ich habe noch ein Bild eines Pixelfehlers angehängt, tritt der Fehler auf, so lässt er sich nicht durch Screenshots festhalten, diese zeigen normale Bilder an, wird der Fehler jedoch auf magische Weiße durch das Wiederherstellen des Anzeigetreibers gelöst, so können zB bei manchen Tabs Pixel als Rückstände übrig bleiben, dies ist ein Beispiel dafür. In der Regel sind die Pixel in keine Raster eingeteilt und schwarz weiß.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simpel1970 (2. Oktober 2013)

Hört sich zunächst sehr nach Problemen mit bzw. defektem VRAM (Grafikkarte) an.
Der Umstand, dass es nicht unter Last (3D Last) auftritt, könnte auch darauf schließen lassen, dass die Grafikkarte im 2D Modus zu wenig Spannung bekommt.
-> gibt es ein Bios-Update für deine Grafikkarte?
-> sind irgendwelche Stromspartools im Einsatz?
-> besteht die Möglichkeit eine andere Grafikkarte zu testen (von einem anderen PC, oder einem Bekannten)?


----------



## TheCGamer (2. Oktober 2013)

Hi,
evtl. mal versuchen die GPU Videobeschleunigung im Flash Player und sonstigen Anwendungen auszuschalten.
Gruß


----------



## Sedox (2. Oktober 2013)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> -> gibt es ein Bios-Update für deine Grafikkarte?
> -> sind irgendwelche Stromspartools im Einsatz?
> -> besteht die Möglichkeit eine andere Grafikkarte zu testen (von einem anderen PC, oder einem Bekannten)?


 
Ich wusste gar nicht, das es ein extra BIOS für die Grafikkarte gibt. Ich werd mich mal umsehen. Derzeit sind keine Stromspartools am laufen, eine zweite Grafikkarte habe ich leider auch nicht und es ist schwierig eine auszuleihen, da ich nie weiß wann er auftritt. Ich hatte bisher schon den ein oder anderen Vorführeffekt...
Danke für die Antwort


----------



## Sedox (2. Oktober 2013)

TheCGamer schrieb:


> Hi,
> evtl. mal versuchen die GPU Videobeschleunigung im Flash Player und sonstigen Anwendungen auszuschalten.
> Gruß


 
Ich denke nicht, dass das etwas verändern würde, da der Fehler selbst beim booten auftreten kann, bei dem so weit ich weiß kein Flash Player aktiv ist.


----------



## Sedox (3. Oktober 2013)

Update: Ich habe beim Gerätetreiber die Grafikkarte kurzzeitig deinstalliert, danach war trotz fehlender Benutzung der Grafikkarte noch immer der gleiche Fehler. Liegt es also nun am Prozessor?


----------



## True Monkey (3. Oktober 2013)

Nein ...die Karte ist schlichtweg defekt 


Vram fehler


----------



## Sedox (4. Oktober 2013)

Mit einem VRAM stress Test von majorgeeks.com habe ich tatsächlich sehr viele Fehler bekommen, aber wieso tritt der Fehler jetzt auf, wenn ich den PC ohne Grafikkarte starte?


----------



## True Monkey (4. Oktober 2013)

Dann check mal deinen Arbeitsspeicher mit memtest ...den den nutzt deine IGP mit


----------



## simpel1970 (5. Oktober 2013)

Poste auch noch ein paar Screenshots von CPU-Z (Reiter Mainboard, CPU, Memory und SPD).


----------



## Sedox (5. Oktober 2013)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Poste auch noch ein paar Screenshots von CPU-Z (Reiter Mainboard, CPU, Memory und SPD).







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich wurde durch dieses Programm auch noch auf BIOSAgentPlus weitergeleitet, welches mir angezeigt hat, dass mein System BIOS von Award geupdatet werden muss, sowie ebenfalls meine Grafikkarte und mein Mainboard. Die Seite bietet mir zwar einen Download an, aber natürlich wieder für Geld, und dazu nicht wenig. Die AMD Seite ist dauerhaft überlastet und ich finde keine andere Alternative zum Download. Wie ihr vllt sehen könnt, habe ich meine Grafikkarte krass untertaktet, momentan tritt der Fehler auch gar nicht mehr auf. Ich kann mir bloß nicht vorstellen, weshalb meine Grafikkarte auf normaler Taktung Probleme haben sollte, den Desktop anzuzeigen, bei BF3 aber nicht. 

Des Weiteren habe ich bei meinen Versuch den PC ohne Grafikkarte zu starten, nur die Grafikkarte vom Gerätemanager deinstalliert, sie wurde danach auch nicht mehr angezeigt und die Auflösung ging nach unten. Reicht das bereits um den PC zu starten, ohne das die Grafikkarte sich auf den PC auswirkt?


----------



## simpel1970 (7. Oktober 2013)

Hoffentlich hast du von BiosAgentPlus nichts installiert. Ignoriere die Aussagen von dieser Seite...ist nur Geldmacherei...

Den PC kannst du nicht ohne Grafikkarte starten (außer du hättest eine Onboard Grafik, oder die CPU hätte eine GPU). Da beides nicht der Fall ist, bleibt dir nur übrig, eine andere Grafikkarte zu testen.
Selbst wenn du die Grafikkarte (softwareseitig) aus dem Gerätemanager verbannst, läuft die hardwaremäßige Grafikkausgabe immer noch über die Grafikkarte (wo sollte das Bild denn auch sonst herkommen...).



Sedox schrieb:


> Ich kann mir bloß nicht vorstellen, weshalb meine Grafikkarte auf normaler Taktung Probleme haben sollte, den Desktop anzuzeigen, bei BF3 aber nicht.



Das kann mit den verschiedenen P-States (Stromsparmodi) der Grafikkarte zu tun haben. Oder aber das Netzteil hat mit den verschiedenen Schaltzuständen Probleme. Dass es an der Grafikkarte liegt, ist aber wesentlich wahrscheinlicher.
Hast du die Möglichkeit die Grafikkarte in einem anderen PC, oder eine andere Grafikkarte in deinem PC zu testen?


----------



## Sedox (7. Oktober 2013)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich hast du von BiosAgentPlus nichts installiert. Ignoriere die Aussagen von dieser Seite...ist nur Geldmacherei...
> 
> Den PC kannst du nicht ohne Grafikkarte starten (außer du hättest eine Onboard Grafik, oder die CPU hätte eine GPU). Da beides nicht der Fall ist, bleibt dir nur übrig, eine andere Grafikkarte zu testen.
> Selbst wenn du die Grafikkarte (softwareseitig) aus dem Gerätemanager verbannst, läuft die hardwaremäßige Grafikkausgabe immer noch über die Grafikkarte (wo sollte das Bild denn auch sonst herkommen...).
> ...


 
Danke erstmal für die ausführliche Antwort. Ich dachte immer, dass Prozessoren auch Grafiken anzeigen können, aber eben nur sehr einfache, wie z.B den Desktop. BiosAgentPlus habe ich jetzt einfach mal ignoriert. Ausser einer Grafikkarte von vor zehn Jahren habe ich leider keine andere hier, des Weiteren tritt der Effekt im Moment nicht mehr auf. Vielleicht liegt das auch daran, dass ich die Grafikkarte heruntergetaktet habe und nur für Spiele wieder hochtakte. Die einzige Möglichkeit eine halbwegs normale Grafikkarte zu testen wäre am Wochenende bei einem Freund, leider kann ich aber dann nie garantieren, dass der Fehler auftritt. Vom Netzteil her habe ich mir sogar ein hochwertiges gekauft, also rechne ich hier auch eher mit der Grafikkarte.


----------



## simpel1970 (8. Oktober 2013)

Es gibt Prozessoren, die eine integrierte Grafikeinheit haben, die können natürlich dann auch Bilder ausgeben. Auch gibt es Motherboards, die eine Grafik Onboard haben, auch die können das. Aber dein Prozessor hat keine integrierte Grafikeinheit und dein Board auch keine Onboard-Grafik (in beiden Fällen wäre ein separater Motherboardanschluss für den Monitor vorhanden). Bei deinem System gehts nur über die Grafikkarte.



Sedox schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt das auch daran, dass ich die Grafikkarte heruntergetaktet habe und nur für Spiele wieder hochtakte.



Das wäre durchaus denkbar. Würde auch dann eher auf die Grafikkarte als Problemquelle schließen lassen.



Sedox schrieb:


> Die einzige Möglichkeit eine halbwegs normale Grafikkarte zu testen wäre am Wochenende bei einem Freund, leider kann ich aber dann nie garantieren, dass der Fehler auftritt.


 
Wäre ein Versuch wert.


----------

